# Repositioning 33215 of 2 electrodes



## coding?4u (Nov 20, 2009)

I have  both an RA and RV lead which dislodged due to the patient swimming
3 weeks after the device was planted and they both were repositioned.
Since the code refers to one or the other, do I use Mod 51 or just bill 2X?
Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Jess1125 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have written down in my CPT book next to 33215 "if both leads repositioned bill x2".

Hope this helps,
Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## coding?4u (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks, I will do that.

C. Bub


----------

